# How much poop?



## Iflip4fun (Dec 23, 2012)

So I don't actually own a hedgehog (yet) and I was wondering how much and how often they poop. If I am holding one are they going to make a mess all over me? I know they poop in their wheels a lot but I'm wondering more about them pooping on me I guess. And this will sound really weird but how big is their poop? 

I wasn't exactly sure where to post this so sorry if its in the wrong forum!
Thanks!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

If you get a baby - it will poop and sleep a lot! I'd suggest using a fleece blanket or snuggle bag on your lap if you don't want to be pooped on. It's like with birds, the smaller the breed - the more often they poop. Small bird will go about every 7-8 minutes where a large parrot will go about 1 hour before going again. Poop size will differ too. Depends on size of animal, intake of food/water, age and stress.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

My hedgehog actually rarely poops on me but from what I've heard (she's done it maybe like twice since I've had her), that's not common at all. She does poop quite a bit in her cage, although it seems to vary day to day how much poop. But, yeah, like suggested, having a fleece blanket or something on your lap is a good idea. Poops can seem surprisingly big for such a small animal but they aren't huge, I don't think. You can probably find pictures somewhere, maybe in the health section or just by googling. Plus, they're not too hard to clean up. I usually only have to pick up ones that she leaves outside her litter box (which isn't that often either) but I just pick them up with a little toilet paper or a piece of a paper towel.


----------



## Iflip4fun (Dec 23, 2012)

Will it be different if I litter train my hedgie?


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Milton is a baby, and he exclusively uses his litter to poop. Unless he's having a bath, on my favorite sweatshirt, or being held by my boyfriend. I'd say 60-70% of the time he doesn't poop on me. I haven't found a system to lessen my poopy risk. He is a baby and he poops A LOT. The first time I saw his wheel after use I was shocked!
They are (from a healthy baby) frequent, big, but easy to clean up and not horribly stinky.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

My roommate has opted to call Pippin Poopin right now, cuz OMG that girl goes.. However, the breeder had her on a sub par mix, and I am transitioning her over to a much better mix. (Ain't that right Moxie!? LOL) So I'm probably dealing with more poops and squishy ones at that right now than what would be typical. I was kind of surprised to see how much poop. I clean her wheel every other day. (She seems to only wheel every other night) The rest of the time she poops right next to the litterpan/wheel.

Pippins Set up:










and on the far is the side she poops next to the wheel when she doesn't wheel. She scoots the pan over to get to that corner. It's kind of funny actually. This picture was from the night she came home, her litter pan is a little more worn now. LOL. I have some new peekaboo pictures I'll post later.


----------



## tatistheory (May 6, 2012)

I'm sorry to tell you that hedgies poop a lot, especially babies. All the baby hedgehogs I've had poop when I hold then so as to say "let go of me!!" but the idea is to let them know you won't stop holding them if they poop. This behavior stops when they get the idea. Noelia used to poop a lot when people held her, but at 3 months old she stopped and now she never ever poops outside of her cage. Now I'm dealing with my 6 week-old Atenea who poops every 3 steps she takes, LOL but I know she'll stop sooner or later.

Here's my advice: have at least 3 napkins when holding a baby hedgehog


----------

